# Frozen OBS Video Capture when streaming



## ReeceN3 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I hope you're all well, I never usually turn to these forums for help but believe me... i'm desperate at this point.

When steaming on OBS things will be going smoothly with no problems until all of a sudden the video capture will just freeze, when this happens my stream keeps on going with no other issues, my voice is still being heard, viewers can still hear the gameplay, OBS is still completely functional but the video capture just stays frozen and my viewers can just see a frozen screen and the only way i can rectify it is by restarting OBS. Restarting it doesn't really fix anything as the chances of this occurring again are high when I start the stream again. This typically happens anywhere between 2 minutes to an hour of streaming

This problem is quite temperamental and happens most of the time but not every time but it is so frustrating, I have invested quite a bit into this streaming thing so I have to get this to work.... somehow lol. Has this happened to anyone else out there? 

Just to Clarify, my capture card is a USB 2.0 HDMI video capture and i am streaming my nintendo switch gameplay.

I do not think it is an internet connection thing as i have run several tests and my upload and download speeds surpass the requirements for OBS/Twitch.

I don't think it's my RAM as i am sitting on a comfortable 16GB as well as an Intel core I5 processor.

If you have any further questions please do let me know and if anyone has a solution, you're literally my hero haha.

Thank you guys! 



			https://obsproject.com/logs/a7hMWMu2RJG0OliE


----------



## Ttowutensis (Mar 22, 2021)

No answers really but I'm having the same problem. I haven't even started streaming, just testing out settings in a preview window, so it definitely isn't an internet issue. It happened multiple times over the course of an afternoon. If I undock the switch the game is still working and moving but the image in OBS is frozen, no game audio, no fix but restarting. I'm also using a USB HDMI capture card which I suppose could be the issue, but I'm inclined to think it's something with OBS since unplugging the card doesn't give a black screen like it does when the video was working normally. It stays on the frozen game image. 
I'll try and get a log file but of course now I go back to get one it won't do it again.


----------



## Mattk (Apr 28, 2021)

Ttowutensis said:


> No answers really but I'm having the same problem. I haven't even started streaming, just testing out settings in a preview window, so it definitely isn't an internet issue. It happened multiple times over the course of an afternoon. If I undock the switch the game is still working and moving but the image in OBS is frozen, no game audio, no fix but restarting. I'm also using a USB HDMI capture card which I suppose could be the issue, but I'm inclined to think it's something with OBS since unplugging the card doesn't give a black screen like it does when the video was working normally. It stays on the frozen game image.
> I'll try and get a log file but of course now I go back to get one it won't do it again.


I’m having the same issue and even just replaced the capture card. I too now believe it’s a bug in OBS as I’ve literally tried everything and have had El Gato confirm it’s not a settings issue. It’s totally random as well. I can go 30 hours with no freeze then 2 freezes in a 4 hour stream. Like you said unplugging the card keeps the image frozen in OBS telling me it’s a bug on their end


----------



## MSN2021 (Apr 28, 2021)

We have the same issue and the workaround we use is going into properties on the video capture source and switching between the OBS virtual camera and back to the interface you're using in our case we use the cam link 4k. If someone else has a better option please post because this issue is very irritating...


----------



## Mattk (Apr 28, 2021)

Mattk said:


> I’m having the same issue and even just replaced the capture card. I too now believe it’s a big in OBS as I’ve literally tried everything and have had El Gato confirm it’s not a settings issue. It’s totally random as well. I can go 30 hours with no freeze then 2 freezes in a 4 hour stream. Like you said unplugging the card keeps the image frizzed in OBS telling me it’s a bug on their end


Frozen*


MSN2021 said:


> We have the same issue and the workaround we use is going into properties on the video capture source and switching between the OBS virtual camera and back to the interface you're using in our case we use the cam link 4k. If someone else has a better option please post because this issue is very irritating...


you can unplug the card then plug it back in then just deactivate/activate it. That’s what we do but it’s just a bandaid. OBS needs to patch this.


----------



## MSN2021 (Apr 28, 2021)

Mattk said:


> Frozen*
> 
> you can unplug the card then plug it back in then just deactivate/activate it. That’s what we do but it’s just a bandaid. OBS needs to patch this.


Yes but we use the Cam Link thru the 3.0 usb on our laptop which I haven't tried unplugging yet. I think I'll give it a shot the next time in freezes as it's random and don't happen on every live stream. Thanks Mattk!


----------



## Mattk (Apr 28, 2021)

MSN2021 said:


> Yes but we use the Cam Link thru the 3.0 usb on our laptop which I haven't tried unplugging yet. I think I'll give it a shot the next time in freezes as it's random and don't happen on every live stream. Thanks Mattk!


I’m in the same boat. It’s totally random. I’m using the 3.0 port as well. It’s the fastest resolution I have found. I’ve been fighting this issue for months. Only thing left is OBS being the culprit


----------



## MSN2021 (Apr 28, 2021)

Mattk said:


> I’m in the same boat. It’s totally random. I’m using the 3.0 port as well. It’s the fastest resolution I have found. I’ve been fighting this issue for months. Only thing left is OBS being the culprit


Yes same here. We broadcast high school sports so we have play-by-play in audio so we aren't completely knocked off the air. Maybe the devs will come up with a fix soon...


----------



## Mattk (Apr 28, 2021)

MSN2021 said:


> Yes same here. We broadcast high school sports so we have play-by-play in audio so we aren't completely knocked off the air. Maybe the devs will come up with a fix soon...


Since we run our audio through the capture card everything freezes. OBS alerts and the camera still runs fine but image is frozen and no audio. I think one of their last updates caused this issue as this didn’t occur until probably 4 months ago. I’ve opened my own thread in this and every response was that of never heard of this issue so I wouldn’t hold my breath. The devs are probably unaware


----------



## Mattk (Apr 28, 2021)

What capture card are you guys using? My HD60S never had this issue. My HD60S+ does (both of them). Could it be a HDR compatibility issue with OBS?


----------



## JillinFL (Apr 30, 2021)

We've been having the same issue for 2 weeks now. The stream sometimes freezes in the preview window which helpfully alerts me to restart OBS. 

Last Saturday, I was streaming a wedding and everything looked fine from OBS, but when I stopped the stream the preview switched to a shot where it was actually frozen for the past 20 minutes. When I looked on Vimeo, it confirmed that the audio and everything continued, but the picture was stuck.

Sunday, I streamed for an hour without any issue. This morning we had to restart OBS several times due to the picture freezing.

I'm on the latest version which I updated a month ago, but I'm not sure why this problem is suddenly occurring. We would love a fix! Thanks!


----------



## Mattk (May 2, 2021)

JillinFL said:


> We've been having the same issue for 2 weeks now. The stream sometimes freezes in the preview window which helpfully alerts me to restart OBS.
> 
> Last Saturday, I was streaming a wedding and everything looked fine from OBS, but when I stopped the stream the preview switched to a shot where it was actually frozen for the past 20 minutes. When I looked on Vimeo, it confirmed that the audio and everything continued, but the picture was stuck.
> 
> ...


So you are not using a capture card of any kind and still getting a frozen image in OBS?


----------



## zvan (May 27, 2021)

same issue here. i'm streaming with obs and elgato cam link and it happens to freeze even for 3 times in a row in one streaming session (8h). 
it's unacceptable since this is my job and everytime this happens i lose money. i don't know what to do. i have no other alternative.


----------



## zd3nik (Jun 4, 2021)

Same problem. I use a Flint 4KP USB capture card on Linux OS.  Didn't have this problem until the recent update to version 27 of OBS.
I haven't timed it, but the video seems to freeze usually about half an hour to an hour of streaming or recording. So NOTE: same thing happens whether I'm streaming or recording.  Video freezes, but audio continues to stream/record.


----------



## Unknownprodigy (Jun 6, 2021)

Having same issue with MyPin capture card. All work arounds “fix” the issue temporarily but returns at random intervals. We need a permanent fix, even if it means having to roll back. Devs should definitely give us some type of feedback.


----------



## quick help (Jun 6, 2021)

pls i am having recording issues. i have been having a smooth run till now. lagging and encoding error blah blah, i am sick and tired of frozen video. please your help will be appreciated. 
21:08:48.427: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3360M CPU @ 2.80GHz
21:08:48.427: CPU Speed: 2794MHz
21:08:48.427: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 4
21:08:48.427: Physical Memory: 4027MB Total, 2131MB Free
21:08:48.427: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 19041 (release: 2004; revision: 985; 64-bit)
21:08:48.427: Running as administrator: true
21:08:48.427: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
21:08:48.427: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
21:08:48.427:     Game Bar: On
21:08:48.427:     Game DVR: On
21:08:48.427:     Game DVR Background Recording: Off
21:08:48.432: Sec. Software Status:
21:08:48.437:     Microsoft Defender Antivirus: enabled (AV)
21:08:48.438:     Windows Firewall: enabled (FW)
21:08:48.439: Current Date/Time: 2021-06-06, 21:08:48
21:08:48.439: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
21:08:48.439: Portable mode: false
21:09:10.105: OBS 27.0.0 (64-bit, windows)
21:09:10.105: ---------------------------------
21:09:10.107: ---------------------------------
21:09:10.107: audio settings reset:
21:09:10.107:     samples per sec: 48000
21:09:10.107:     speakers:        2
21:09:10.110: ---------------------------------
21:09:10.110: Initializing D3D11...
21:09:10.110: Available Video Adapters: 
21:09:10.166: Loading up D3D11 on adapter Microsoft Basic Render Driver (0)
21:09:10.169: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
21:09:10.170: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success
21:09:10.170: D3D11 GPU priority setup success
21:09:11.142: ---------------------------------
21:09:11.142: video settings reset:
21:09:11.142:     base resolution:   1920x1080
21:09:11.142:     output resolution: 852x480
21:09:11.142:     downscale filter:  Lanczos
21:09:11.142:     fps:               30/1
21:09:11.142:     format:            NV12
21:09:11.142:     YUV mode:          709/Partial
21:09:11.144: NV12 texture support not available
21:09:11.144: Audio monitoring device:
21:09:11.144:     name: Default
21:09:11.144:     id: default
21:09:11.149: ---------------------------------
21:09:11.150: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll', not an OBS plugin
21:09:11.156: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
21:09:11.158: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.dll'
21:09:11.160: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
21:09:11.576: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
21:09:11.580: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
21:09:11.580: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
21:09:11.610: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll', not an OBS plugin
21:09:11.629: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll', not an OBS plugin
21:09:11.631: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll', not an OBS plugin
21:09:11.641: [obs-browser]: Version 2.14.3
21:09:11.642: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 75.1.16+g16a67c4+chromium-75.0.3770.100
21:09:11.642: [obs-browser]: Blacklisted device detected, disabling browser source hardware acceleration.
21:09:11.652: [noise suppress: Nvidia RTX denoiser disabled, redistributable not found]
21:09:11.654: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.0)
21:09:11.655: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NewTek\NDI 4 Runtime\v4'
21:09:11.655: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at 'C:/Program Files/NewTek/NDI 4 Runtime/v4/Processing.NDI.Lib.x64.dll'
21:09:11.661: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully
21:09:11.665: [obs-ndi] NDI library initialized successfully (NDI SDK WIN64 06:20:19 Apr  1 2020 4.5.1.0)
21:09:11.724: [rtmp-services plugin] Remote update of URL "https://obsproject.com/obs2_update/rtmp-services/v3/package.json" failed: Could not resolve host: obsproject.com
21:09:11.730: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
21:09:11.767: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
21:09:11.768: No blackmagic support
21:09:11.777: ---------------------------------
21:09:11.777:   Loaded Modules:
21:09:11.777:     win-wasapi.dll
21:09:11.777:     win-mf.dll
21:09:11.777:     win-dshow.dll
21:09:11.777:     win-decklink.dll
21:09:11.777:     win-capture.dll
21:09:11.777:     vlc-video.dll
21:09:11.777:     text-freetype2.dll
21:09:11.777:     rtmp-services.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-x264.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-vst.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-transitions.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-text.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-qsv11.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-outputs.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-ndi.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-filters.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
21:09:11.777:     obs-browser.dll
21:09:11.777:     image-source.dll
21:09:11.777:     frontend-tools.dll
21:09:11.777:     enc-amf.dll
21:09:11.777:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
21:09:11.777:     decklink-captions.dll
21:09:11.777:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
21:09:11.777: ---------------------------------
21:09:11.778: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
21:09:11.813: All scene data cleared
21:09:11.813: ------------------------------------------------
21:09:12.281: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)' [48000 Hz] initialized
21:09:12.281: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Desktop Audio'
21:09:12.318: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)' [44100 Hz] initialized
21:09:12.318: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'
21:09:12.512: adding 192 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 192 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
21:09:12.512: 
21:09:12.686: [WASAPISource::TryInitialize]:[Krisp Microphone (Krisp)] Failed to activate client context: 88890004
21:09:12.686: [WASAPISource::WASAPISource] Device '{0.0.1.00000000}.{bbfd126d-2413-4665-bd07-d1c1c8514ecd}' not found.  Waiting for device
21:09:12.690: [WASAPISource::TryInitialize]:[Krisp Speaker (Krisp)] Failed to activate client context: 88890004
21:09:12.690: [WASAPISource::WASAPISource] Device '{0.0.0.00000000}.{a95ad97f-16a3-437c-adba-9b3b7ced22a0}' not found.  Waiting for device
21:09:12.694: [duplicator-monitor-capture: 'Display Capture'] update settings:
21:09:12.694:     display: 1 (1600x900)
21:09:12.694:     cursor: true
21:09:12.694:     method: DXGI
21:09:13.023: Switched to scene 'Scene 2'
21:09:13.025: ------------------------------------------------
21:09:13.025: Loaded scenes:
21:09:13.025: - scene 'Scene 2':
21:09:13.026:     - source: 'Audio Input Capture' (wasapi_input_capture)
21:09:13.026:     - source: 'Audio Output Capture' (wasapi_output_capture)
21:09:13.026:     - source: 'Display Capture' (monitor_capture)
21:09:13.026:     - source: 'Image Slide Show' (slideshow)
21:09:13.026:         - filter: 'Chroma Key' (chroma_key_filter_v2)
21:09:13.026:     - source: 'Text (GDI+)' (text_gdiplus_v2)
21:09:13.026:         - filter: 'Scroll' (scroll_filter)
21:09:13.027: ------------------------------------------------
21:09:13.223: AutoUpdateThread::run: Failed to fetch manifest file: Could not resolve host: obsproject.com
21:09:14.484: WhatsNewInfoThread::run: Failed to fetch whatsnew file: Could not resolve host: obsproject.com
21:12:24.702: Video Capture Device: DecodeDeviceId failed
21:12:24.702: Video Capture Device: Video configuration failed
21:12:24.715: User added source 'Video Capture Device' (dshow_input) to scene 'Scene 2'
21:12:25.823: ---------------------------------
21:12:25.823: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
21:12:25.823:     video device: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
21:12:25.823:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0461&pid_4dfe&mi_00#7&178eb2c6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:12:25.823:     resolution: 640x480
21:12:25.823:     flip: 0
21:12:25.823:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:12:25.823:     format: YUY2
21:12:27.895: ---------------------------------
21:12:27.895: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
21:12:27.895:     video device: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
21:12:27.895:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0461&pid_4dfe&mi_00#7&178eb2c6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:12:27.895:     resolution: 640x480
21:12:27.895:     flip: 0
21:12:27.895:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:12:27.895:     format: YUY2
21:12:34.651: ---------------------------------
21:12:34.651: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
21:12:34.651:     video device: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
21:12:34.651:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0461&pid_4dfe&mi_00#7&178eb2c6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:12:34.651:     resolution: 640x480
21:12:34.651:     flip: 0
21:12:34.651:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:12:34.651:     format: YUY2
21:12:35.424: ---------------------------------
21:12:35.424: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
21:12:35.424:     video device: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
21:12:35.424:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0461&pid_4dfe&mi_00#7&178eb2c6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:12:35.424:     resolution: 640x480
21:12:35.424:     flip: 0
21:12:35.424:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:12:35.424:     format: YUY2
21:12:42.904: Video Capture Device: DecodeDeviceId failed
21:12:42.904: Video Capture Device: Video configuration failed
21:12:43.050: ---------------------------------
21:12:43.050: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
21:12:43.050:     video device: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
21:12:43.050:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0461&pid_4dfe&mi_00#7&178eb2c6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:12:43.050:     resolution: 640x480
21:12:43.050:     flip: 0
21:12:43.050:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:12:43.050:     format: YUY2
21:12:43.987: ---------------------------------
21:12:43.987: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
21:12:43.987:     video device: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
21:12:43.987:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0461&pid_4dfe&mi_00#7&178eb2c6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:12:43.987:     resolution: 640x480
21:12:43.987:     flip: 0
21:12:43.987:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:12:43.987:     format: YUY2
21:12:47.300: ---------------------------------
21:12:47.300: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
21:12:47.300:     video device: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
21:12:47.300:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0461&pid_4dfe&mi_00#7&178eb2c6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:12:47.300:     resolution: 640x480
21:12:47.300:     flip: 0
21:12:47.300:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:12:47.300:     format: YUY2
21:12:47.955: ---------------------------------
21:12:47.955: [DShow Device: 'Video Capture Device'] settings updated: 
21:12:47.955:     video device: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]
21:12:47.955:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_0461&pid_4dfe&mi_00#7&178eb2c6&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:12:47.955:     resolution: 640x480
21:12:47.955:     flip: 0
21:12:47.955:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:12:47.955:     format: YUY2
21:14:52.347: User added filter 'Chroma Key' (chroma_key_filter_v2) to source 'Video Capture Device'
22:08:30.934: WASAPI: Default input device changed
22:08:30.937: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)' Terminated
22:08:31.063: WASAPI: Device 'Krisp Microphone (Krisp)' [48000 Hz] initialized
22:08:31.109: WASAPI: Device 'Krisp Microphone (Krisp)' [48000 Hz] initialized
22:08:31.213: WASAPI: Device 'Krisp Speaker (Krisp)' [48000 Hz] initialized
22:48:34.623: User removed filter 'Chroma Key' (chroma_key_filter_v2) from source 'Video Capture Device'
23:10:58.846: User added filter 'Chroma Key' (chroma_key_filter_v2) to source 'Video Capture Device'
23:20:57.971: ---------------------------------
23:20:57.971: [x264 encoder: 'simple_h264_recording'] preset: veryfast
23:20:57.971: [x264 encoder: 'simple_h264_recording'] profile: high
23:20:57.971: [x264 encoder: 'simple_h264_recording'] settings:
23:20:57.971:     rate_control: CRF
23:20:57.971:     bitrate:      0
23:20:57.971:     buffer size:  0
23:20:57.971:     crf:          18
23:20:57.971:     fps_num:      30
23:20:57.971:     fps_den:      1
23:20:57.971:     width:        852
23:20:57.971:     height:       480
23:20:57.971:     keyint:       250
23:20:57.971: 
23:20:58.002: ---------------------------------
23:20:58.002: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'simple_aac_recording'] bitrate: 192, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
23:20:58.002: 
23:20:58.109: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
23:20:58.109: [ffmpeg muxer: 'simple_file_output'] Writing file 'C:/Users/hp/Videos/2021-06-06 23-20-57.mkv'...
23:24:58.956: [ffmpeg muxer: 'simple_file_output'] Output of file 'C:/Users/hp/Videos/2021-06-06 23-20-57.mkv' stopped
23:24:58.956: Output 'simple_file_output': stopping
23:24:58.956: Output 'simple_file_output': Total frames output: 6400
23:24:58.956: Output 'simple_file_output': Total drawn frames: 2281 (7222 attempted)
23:24:58.956: Output 'simple_file_output': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 4941 (68.4%)
23:24:58.957: Video stopped, number of skipped frames due to encoding lag: 6350/7216 (88.0%)
23:24:59.000: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
23:24:59.004: warning: 2 frames left in the queue on closing


----------



## thepreacher0004 (Oct 4, 2022)

Having the same issue. Do we know what is the solution to this? It is so frustrating that we are thinking of streaming from a phone but this means obviously losing on all the good features we could get from OBS.

Please help !!!!


----------



## DDelusion (Nov 3, 2022)

Fix for USB 3.0 Capture card freezing in OBS and Xsplit Avermedia Elgato or otherwise!
					

Donations -                   https://youtube.streamlabs.com/UC93hdPZSddVz6uSKFj4VfAgPatreon (not fully set up)  https://www.patreon.com/KahMehKahZehOffline ...




					www.youtube.com
				



This worked for me and seemed to work for many other people, crazy its such an easy fix. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## rev John (Dec 4, 2022)

The clue is that capture on usb works stops, disconect & reconect and it starts working.
I use usb video capture often, with no problems!
chech the settings on the usb bubs (internal as well as external) and the capture card for automatic power saving and disable it. Winfows 10 (and 7, & 8) will power down any usb it thinke is unused, and it dosent seem to care that your useing it(probably because of technicalities in the streaming protocol).
yet unplug and plug back in does new device detect and switches power on again. The more aggressive your power saving settings the bigger the problem.

hope this helps


----------



## tahtey (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm still having this issue! I can stream for 12 hours with no problem, but the next day my OBS will freeze my PS5 video capture 4 times in 2 hours. It's absolutely infuriating. I'm using the NZXT 4k60 capture card and right now I'm unplugging my capture card and plugging it back in but that's just a bandaid. Really hope this issue is resolved soon!!


----------



## kriegfrj (Dec 23, 2022)

+1 on this issue.

Just to add to the above data points, in case it helps:
1. I have had this issue both when streaming only, and when recording only.
2. It hasn't always been a problem. It started being a problem in November with an update for OBS that I applied around that time.

I'm pretty sure this is down to a bug in a recent version of OBS.


----------

